# Price for a cord of wood



## ithica (Jan 6, 2010)

What are prices like in your area for a 8 X 8 X 4 cord of wood


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 6, 2010)

ithica said:


> What are prices like in your area for a 8 X 8 X 4 cord of wood





That's not a cord. You've got two cords there.


Around here it runs $150-$250 per cord, delivered. At the high end, they might stack it, might not.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Jan 6, 2010)

In my area I sell for $175/cord delivered & dumped. 1 hour in any direction from me (Cleveland, Columbus) its double that. There's some guys here advertising for $100-$130/cord, but its probably not a cord, not split, not seasoned.....


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 6, 2010)

Lots of variables of course but average about $150 a cord undelivered


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 6, 2010)

$150-$175 (American) green and split mixed hardwoods.

$225-$275 seasoned. Occasionally see $300+.

I get $200 per cord or barter equivalent, but I only sell to a few members of the extended family. Stacking included and greatly appreciated as this isn't the norm. Wouldn't stack if I were involved in mass amounts.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 6, 2010)

We sell by the face cord or rick in our area, 35.00 per rick delivered and stacked in a 10 mile radius. Seasoned red oak and white oak mainly, some hackberry and wild cherry every once in a while.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 6, 2010)

About $175-$250 delivered, but not stacked. Thats pinon, juniper mix. No hardwoods to cut in this neck of the woods. And you can not give away ponderosa pine. It as useless as it gets for firewood used in a stove!


----------



## ithica (Jan 7, 2010)

I should have mentioned , not a cord of firewood, a face cord where I'm from is 16 inches X 4 high X 8 long, What I meant is a bush cord 4X4X8 I may have put 1 8 too many (sorry) regardless of what you call a cord of wood , I'm interested in the price of 128 ft3 , sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 7, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> About $175-$250 delivered, but not stacked. Thats pinon, juniper mix. No hardwoods to cut in this neck of the woods. And you can not give away ponderosa pine. It as useless as it gets for firewood used in a stove!



i was under the impression that juniper was a hardwood mike?am i incorrect?


----------



## ithica (Jan 7, 2010)

The only official government doc I could find , I'm in Ontario but the laws are the same, this interesting doc check it out.
http://www.gov.ns.ca/natr/library/publications/energy/buyfirewood.pdf


----------



## blackdiesel (Jan 7, 2010)

$150 green or seasoned all oak or hickery


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 7, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> i was under the impression that juniper was a hardwood mike?am i incorrect?



It is between a softwood and hardwood, but it burns like a hardwood. If that made any sense! LOL

It is rated at 22-24 million btu's per cord. Plus no creosote! 

And pinon is about 21-23 million btu's per cord. Very little creosote if well seasoned.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 7, 2010)

ithica said:


> I should have mentioned , not a cord of firewood, a face cord where I'm from is 16 inches X 4 high X 8 long, What I meant is a bush cord 4X4X8 I may have put 1 8 too many (sorry) regardless of what you call a cord of wood , I'm interested in the price of 128 ft3 , sorry for the confusion.





No problem. Just call it a cord, dump the nonsense terms like "bush cord", "face cord", and "rick", and voila! No confusion. Everybody should know what a cord is, and if they don't, it's easy enough to find out.


----------



## porch monkey (Jan 7, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> We sell by the face cord or rick in our area, 35.00 per rick delivered and stacked in a 10 mile radius. Seasoned red oak and white oak mainly, some hackberry and wild cherry every once in a while.


What do you consider a rick in your area? I always called a rick a half a cord. Sounds to me like you're working mighty cheap unless you folks call a rick something different than we do.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 7, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> It is between a softwood and hardwood, but it burns like a hardwood. If that made any sense! LOL
> 
> It is rated at 22-24 million btu's per cord. Plus no creosote!
> 
> And pinon is about 21-23 million btu's per cord. Very little creosote if well seasoned.



It burns better than some hard woods, Aspen is technically a hardwood.
Personally, I'd rather burn Doug Fir, it burns longer. 

Oh crap, don't tell anyone. Doug Fir prices may get as high as Juniper. 
Wait, scratch that. That would mean I'd get more for my Doug Fir. 

Andy


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 7, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> What do you consider a rick in your area? I always called a rick a half a cord. Sounds to me like you're working mighty cheap unless you folks call a rick something different than we do.




See? What's a rick?


Anything anybody wants it to be!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> No problem. Just call it a cord, dump the nonsense terms like "bush cord", "face cord", and "rick", and voila! No confusion. Everybody should know what a cord is, and if they don't, it's easy enough to find out.



Well said.


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 7, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> It is between a softwood and hardwood, but it burns like a hardwood. If that made any sense! LOL
> 
> It is rated at 22-24 million btu's per cord. Plus no creosote!
> 
> And pinon is about 21-23 million btu's per cord. Very little creosote if well seasoned.


makes total sense mike,i have always wondered because how fast the juniper cuts,but at the same time burns slow.thanks for the b.t.u figures thats good information to know just my opinion,but you cant even sell a "cord"of wood to someone unless they still have a stove that will take 24"chunks,to me a cord is two rows each 18"wide,four feet tall,and eight feet long


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 7, 2010)

I might have missed this in a previous post, but by law here in GA we *must* sell firewood by the cord (128 cu. ft.). For example, it's technically illegal to sell, say, by the pickup load unless that is converted to cords as in 1/3 cord for a typical short bed truck. We also have to give a species breakdown. Open link below for more detail.

http://agr.georgia.gov/00/article/0,2086,38902732_0_150614179,00.html


Of course, I still see wood advertised without showing the volume in cords, but "let the buyer beware" applies here.

BTW, standing timber must be bought by the ton, not cord, MBF, unit, etc. I still can't get used to tons of standing timber and constantly have to convert mentally from cords to tons before estimating volume on a tract

Oh yes, a cord of split wood usually goes for about $75/ truck load (or 1/3 cord) = $225.00/cord but prices vary quite a bit from place to place and especially in big cities.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 7, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> See? What's a rick?
> 
> 
> Anything anybody wants it to be!



I know some guys named Rick. 
A couple are pretty tough ole coots. I don't think they'll be anything anyone wants them to be!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Humptulips (Jan 7, 2010)

A rick is a 4'x8' stack of wood and volume depends on the length of the cut wood. 16" wood would be a third of a cord, 24" wood would be a half cord.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 7, 2010)

A cord (4x4x8) around here northern MN is anywhere from 75 to 200 depends on mix and season. Go to the metro areas and a friend of mine is getting 350, ya 350. Really depends on where you are selling, and who you are selling to.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2010)

1/3 cord I'm getting 60 for seasoned hardwood.


----------



## Hoover (Jan 8, 2010)

We're at $50-60 per fc. 75 if its apple or cherry
150-175 a cord, + delivery, + stacking.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 8, 2010)

redprospector said:


> It burns better than some hard woods, Aspen is technically a hardwood.
> Personally, I'd rather burn Doug Fir, it burns longer.
> 
> Oh crap, don't tell anyone. Doug Fir prices may get as high as Juniper.
> ...



No doug fir for me. Ive got very limited access to white fir. It is okay... Does burn hot, but not nearly long as pinon. I would rather burn pinon / juniper mix in my stove. I get a better gasification burn out mixed wood then one straight wood burn. With a gasification burn, I get a nice blue / slight yellow flame that is really HOT! It starts a 575 degree's and goes up!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 8, 2010)

*Why don't people call it what it is...cord, half cord, 1/3 cord*

instead of terms like rick, stove cord, loggers cord, face cord, furnace cord, long cord, truck cord, and all the other crazy terms I see on craigslist. Just say what it is. My dad always says cord but means face cord so I have to divide by 3.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 8, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> to me a cord is two rows each 18"wide,four feet tall,and eight feet long




That's like saying, "To me a gallon is..."


A cord is a legally defined measurement. It's not open to individual interpretation. It's 128 cubic feet of split and stacked wood.

Period.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 8, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Really depends on where you are selling, and who you are selling to.




Bingo. Yuppies in the city will pay a lot more than the average working man in the sticks.


----------



## woodlotguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I sell wood at 295.00 a cord(128cu ft)That is mixed hardwood.i would consider that average,but the closer you get to Ottawa the prices go up.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 8, 2010)

its down here 4x4x8 is $200.00 delivered tom trees


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jan 8, 2010)

$190 a cord in my area 50 miles south of Cincinnati the closer to Cinci the higher it gets.


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 12, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's like saying, "To me a gallon is..."
> 
> 
> A cord is a legally defined measurement. It's not open to individual interpretation. It's 128 cubic feet of split and stacked wood.
> ...



you are correct sir!


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 12, 2010)

I get $270-390 a cord. I get $390 a cord for cook wood and $270-330 for home owner wood. It all depends on how much they buy. That price is delivered and stacked.

Scott


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 12, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I get $270-390 a cord. I get $390 a cord for cook wood and $270-330 for home owner wood. It all depends on how much they buy. That price is delivered and stacked.
> 
> Scott




Very good prices there ! I don't think we could get that around here in rural areas, but maybe in the larger cities. Of course, transport costs would eat up some of the profit delivering it some distance from the woods.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 13, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> makes total sense mike,i have always wondered because how fast the juniper cuts,but at the same time burns slow.thanks for the b.t.u figures thats good information to know just my opinion,but you cant even sell a "cord"of wood to someone unless they still have a stove that will take 24"chunks,to me a cord is two rows each 18"wide,four feet tall,and eight feet long


..

.Bull; No , A cord is a cord , is a cord , is a cord .... It,s like a thousand board feet Scribner is a thousand board feet Scribner ... Thats all there is to it ... Cut it 16" long , you get 3 rounds from 48" wood . fits in almost any stove ....... I charge 150$ a cord delivered 4 ft long . pretty much won,t deliver less than 1 1/3rd cord .and prefer more . . Not doing much on the delivery fees yet , but will soon ...Pretty much a dollar a mile 1 way . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 13, 2010)

#1 ultra low sulfer diesel is $4.10 a galon here . I get 13 mpg... On a delivery to Valdez . 115 miles 1 way I,m still eating my time , but have a 2 cord minimum delivery there . Just need to watch the wx in Thompson Pass ..


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 13, 2010)

$150-$465 for a cord. 4x4x8. stacked/delivered is often included at the lower price ranges. 

$50-$185 for 1/3cord, 4x8x16", ......stacked/delivery often included at the lower prices.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 13, 2010)

tramp bushler said :



> I charge 150$ a cord delivered 4 ft long . pretty much won,t deliver less than 1 1/3rd cord .and prefer more . . Not doing much on the delivery fees yet , but will soon ...Pretty much a dollar a mile 1 way . .




I take it that you're delivering rounds of fresh cut wood. Do your customers dry it before burning ? How long does it take to cure up there ?


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 13, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's like saying, "To me a gallon is..."
> 
> 
> A cord is a legally defined measurement. It's not open to individual interpretation. It's 128 cubic feet of split and stacked wood.
> ...



That's tightly stacked right?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 14, 2010)

clinchscavalry said:


> tramp bushler said :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .

. It is beattle killed White Spruce . We get 10 - 11 " of precip a year . Pretty arid . Most of it couldn,t dry out much more in a kiln .. It is dusty dry , bark fallin off it dry ....................I mean customers sometimes ask me to throw in a green tree once in a while for night logs . Serious ......


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 15, 2010)

Around $240 cut, split and delivered in Northern New York.


----------



## Barberchair (Jan 18, 2010)

*Well in these parts....*

I get 160 a cord, seasoned, split almond wood. I get people who will rent a truck and drive a hundred miles from San Fran.. to pick it up. ... :greenchainsaw:


----------

